# Overseas clinics - HELP



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Dear all

I have done 3 cycles of IVF, 2 of which ended in miscarriage. After the last one, we had some tests done on the embryo and it had a chromosome abnormality called Trisomy 13, which is very rare.  One of us, more likely me, could be the carrier.  We both have to have some further tests to establish which of us it might be.  If none of us have it, then its something that is occuring before fertilisation takes place.  If neither of us are a carrier, we could keep trying IVF but there is no guarantee that the same thing wouldn't happen again.  If I am the carrier then the only option we have for us, if we wish to continue, is donor eggs - overseas.  

Our consultant has given us the names of some overseas clinics as follows.  I would be grateful of any advice you could give us on any of them.  Also is it possible to get donor eggs in the UK?  If any of you have used these clinics could you give me a rough idea about overall cost.  

The consultant reckoned that using the Russian one would be our best option, due to our colouring, I’m Irish and have dark hair with very fair skin (typically Irish) and my husband has fair skin and when he had hair it was brown.  He also mentioned a ball park figure of £5000 to cover all costs. The clinics are:  

AVApeter.com  (Russia)
IVI - Spain
Ceram – Spain 
Haveababy.com  - New York

Sorry for all the rambling, hope someone can advise us. Any info would be appreciated. Or if there are any other clinics you could throw into the mix, that would be good. 

Many thanks 

Dee x


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Dee - so sorry you have had such a hard time - my heart goes out to you.  I hope you get some answers soon.

My clinic in Chania, Crete offers donor eggs, PGD and they also do IMSI for sperm issues, so it might be worth having a look at their website.  Just Google IVF Crete.

Donor eggs are still available in the UK, but the waiting lists are pretty horrendous, and only get shorter if you are prepared to do egg share, rather than have all a donors eggs, then I think the LWC in Harley street has the shortest wait, but it is still next year for treatment - I called them to check as someone had posted that the waits in the UK weren't long.....

Good luck!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## mumtojack (May 27, 2005)

Emeraldgirl - it is good that your consultant has referred you for testing and that you are preparing yourself for all possible options. I do hope the tests come back normal for you.

We had years of IVF and have a son via our 4th IVF, but it was only when we went to Spain for Donor eggs, after many more IVF failures thinking that it was my age and my old eggs that were the problem, only to find out my husband has a genetic abnormality. It was a big shock, but now gives us hope that if this has been the problem, that we can take a route for future IVF treatments that will give us a chance of a pregnancy.

We are at IVI in Spain, but the price for a treatment is nearer 10000 pounds, in part due to the Euro being so strong at the moment. I think there clinics in Greece and Czech Republic cost more around the 5000 pounds mark.

Good luck for the future and hope you get some answers for your recurrent miscarriages.

Mumtojack x


----------



## Emeraldgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Thank you very much for the valuable information you have given me.  I am going to start having a look into some of these clinics.  Dont know what I'd do without FF and the all the wonderful information and support it gives me through its wonderful members. 

Take Care

Dee xx


----------

